# Had first Agility lesson!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just back from my first Agility lesson with Dudley, rather a muddy field and somehow he has come back clean whilst I was covered in mud!! It was good fun and he did really well. There were 2 little courses set up and he had a go around both of them 3 times, the first time I just walked around and did some of the jumps with him on the lead, when the trainer was happy that he could jump ok she got me to get him to sit and wait off lead while I walked to the other side of the jump then called him over - no problem, then the same with 2 jumps - did the jumps fine, then decided he needed a break to sniff out rabbits!! when I got him back the trainer held his collar and walked him over the up, along and down thingy(technical term didn't you know!!), he was a little hesitant, it was quite high, but did it, then a couple more jumps. The next time we put them together - he went over the thingy much more confidently and went through the tunnel as well. The second course had the weave poles as well, he did them following a nice piece of chicken, I ran the course with him and half the time he was going the wrong side of the jumps or jumping them the wrong way round but he really enjoyed it - got a bit over excited and started jumping up and biting my coat the little bu**er, went of rabbit hunting a couple more times, but overall did well, the trainer said it was a really really good first time, definitely want to keep it up, just a shame it is outdoors so at the mercy of the weather, it is only the 3rd weekend this year that they have managed to do, but there just aren't any indoor ones anywhere near me. Got last Flyball lesson of the course on Monday, Dudley has done quite well at that too but it's the agility I want to stick with.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sounds like he did really well!! at some point we will need pics 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

It sounds as though he did really well for his first lesson. Good boy Dudley x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky Dudley - agility is so much fun... the 'up along down' thingy is a dog walk!!!! Not to be confused with a cat walk.
I think doing agility outside must be quite tricky when you start as there are so many more distractions. 
Mine have all loved the opportunity to do 'over, over A frame', as I called it for them to differentiate from 'sit, heel wait' the obedience class, which they enjoyed, but not nearly as much!
I cannot wait to start agility with Kiki once she gets over a year.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Trying out Agility is on my list of things to do but I'm holding out till the summer in the hope of warmer weather. Obi and I had an 1.5 hour class outdoors, with some :smow: thrown in for good measure and we were both shaking by the end of it!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done Dudley and Dawn!:twothumbs:

Sounds like you both had loads of fun. Makes me smile that Dudley still managed to stay in character and go in search of bunnies. I hope he never loses his mischievous side. Hard work as they are, I do like a slightly naughty poo


Val


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just about to start a thread with exactly the same title!! We had a little one to one sesh because Bracken is still a baby on an outdoor course (not muddy!) It was awesome!!! The trainer was really impressed with Bracken and said that she was picking it up really well and is going to be good and quick!! We started with the tunnel and then learnt about contacts. Then we did some learning about jumps by running through the wings. Because she was doing so well and not being phased by it we tried the see-saw and the dog walk (with Bracken on a very short lead) both of which she stormed up and did her contact stop at the end. One very very proud mummy!! Competitions look out cus we're coming for you!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry!! Also well done Dudley!! Sounds like he definitely had fun, especially with the added bonus of bunny hunting!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Sorry!! Also well done Dudley!! Sounds like he definitely had fun, especially with the added bonus of bunny hunting!!


Ha - thats no prob Laura, i'm always answering posts then think oh dear i've turned it into a story about Dudley again - its hard not to isn't it?! about your own dog I mean, not just Dudley!! great to hear you enjoyed it as well, you'll have to let me know any good tips and training techniques. I enjoyed it but I expected to maybe be told to learn some terms or commands but really it was more just have a go around the course. Dudley didn't get to go over the see-saw as it was a big one that crashed down when they got over the middle and she didn't want to put him off as he was doing so well on the dog walk (thanks for the name Marzi! I had been told, just forgot). I looked up some info on google and am going to try teaching a left and right turn to help have some control, so it should be more like - 'wait, over, over, left, tunnel....' rather than him thinking ' yeah lets go - over, over, rabbits!!'!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Left and rights in agility are a nightmare for me - I spend so much time trying to work out whose right or left I mean, mine or the dog's depending on whether the dog is going away from me or towards me, that by the time I've worked it out it is too late... fortunately dogs ready body language very well and will turn in the direction that your shoulders are pointing in - honestly!
As to verbal commands I use right and back as I do in obedience heel work, or at least I try to ....
With a heavy see saw the instructor should support the far end and guide it down so that Dudley doesn't get scared of it, decreasing the amount of support as he becomes more comfortable with it...


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I love agility classes and I'm really looking forward to my next classes starting with my two, Beau did agility last yr and won a trophy...was a proud mummy, Kody will start with flat agility in March but he's done a little already and he's showing promise too. Can't wait


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Ha - thats no prob Laura, i'm always answering posts then think oh dear i've turned it into a story about Dudley again - its hard not to isn't it?!


Haha, yes I'm guilty of this too sometimes...think we all are! :ilmc: :ilmc:

*Well done Dudley * :twothumbs:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
Definitely guilty of that one too!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
> Definitely guilty of that one too!!


Good - but I guess we do all love our poo's, and anyway I love hearing other stories relating to whatever the thread is about anyway, guess the forum wouldn't be as much fun if we didn't do it, great, we don't have to feel guilty now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> I love agility classes and I'm really looking forward to my next classes starting with my two, Beau did agility last yr and won a trophy...was a proud mummy, Kody will start with flat agility in March but he's done a little already and he's showing promise too. Can't wait


Wow you got a trophy? well done, what type of show was it, a small local one or bigger KC type one? I really hope Dudley and I can do it well enough to do some competitions.


----------

